# Poljot Strela



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

I seem to have missed the boat on these (since Roy had some for sale a while back). Anyhow, I really want a Strela:










(thanks in advance to DavidH for pinching his photo from elsewhere in the forum)

Thought the problem would be easily solved by just getting one, but oh no.. there's a more expensive limited edition of 1000 made by Poljot International in 2003 slightly before replicas like the above were made.

Pic at http://subwave1.verio-de.com/poljot_intern...rono/strela.htm

(Should be safe, this is an official page)

I've found the Poljot International version for ~Â£265 and the regular Poljot version for ~Â£185: not quite enough of a difference to make me automatically go for the cheaper one (in for a penny...).

So does anyone have any advice?

Regular advantages:

I love the recessed, silvered, guilloched subdials

Poljot International advantages:

I prefer the chrono seconds hand and Russian lettering.

"Taxometp" lettering is centred in the white spacing around 1oclock

However, a thought just occured: both use the 3133 movement and count to 30 mins on the chrono, has the PI version been compromised in authenticity by not going to 45 mins?

Please help!?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> So does anyone have any advice?


Yep, hunt down an original one and be glad that you've secured a little piece of history (and save yourself a few quid at the same time)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got a 'regular' black dial Strela and I absolutely love it - the finish is excellent, the movement is lovely and it keeps great time. Plus the fact that people have to ask what it is rather than just notice that you've got a nice watch. My boss (who wears an Omega Seamaster) made me take it off so he could try it for size! Can't go wrong with one of these...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> I've got a 'regular' black dial Strela and I absolutely love it - the finish is excellent, the movement is lovely and it keeps great time. Plus the fact that people have to ask what it is rather than just notice that you've got a nice watch. My boss (who wears an Omega Seamaster) made me take it off so he could try it for size! Can't go wrong with one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree: the regular one is great. The green lume is a nice touch, the hands are pretty unique and it keeps great time. Gets admiration from Tag Heuer owners too. Can't really fault the build quality either, so I'm not sure the PI version (30min too) would be worth the extra, unless you want the cyrillic script. Apart from the movement, the only real cosmetic difference btween the original and the replica is the bezel vs domed crystal.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks everyone!

think I'll go with my gut (and some of the latter advice) and get the cheaper Strela. I just love that white dial and the silver guilloched subdials... oh and the date window... and the pushers........ and that lume is gorgeous....

yep! gonna get this one









now I've just gotta wait until I'm in one place long enough to order it from (somewhere in deepest darkest) Europe.

Are there customs charges for watches from the EU?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think you will not regret it its a great watch

The Poljot International version is better made as they have german quality control but for the price of the 'cheaper' strela you cannot go wrong

I of course would (and have) gone for an original one with the 45 minute timer

When my latest ones arrive I would have had 6 ! (4 in various states of repair for spares, 1 which got lost in the post, and another which hopefully will not get lost in the post to replace the one which got lost)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

jonsedar said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> think I'll go with my gut (and some of the latter advice) and get the cheaper Strela. I just love that white dial and the silver guilloched subdials... oh and the date window... and the pushers........ and that lume is gorgeous....
> 
> ...


No, you won't get customs charges so long as you order within the EU. The price should include duty for the country which you order from but that's it.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Remember in the EU does not mean all European countries

(Switzerland isn't in the EU)

Also there is a thing known as the European Customs Union (or words to that effect) meaning that some EU countries are outside the EU customs Jurisdiction and are generally duty free (Andorra, Gibraltar etc...) so you would have to pay duty if you buy anything from there!

There are ways around this - people shipping from these countries are generally able to ship also from a neighbouring EU country


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi All,

Been browsing around and spotted that Jurl Leveberg has on German Ebay a white 3133 Strela - bids currently at â‚¬106.00 - 3 days some hours to run.

His shop seems to be offering them out of the box at â‚¬249 or thereabouts.javascript:emoticon('







')

smilie


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just managed to buy four of the new Strela's, two black and two white, at very good prices.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> I have just managed to buy four of the new Strela's, two black and two white, at very good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What prices


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Depends on exhange rates so I do not know until they arrive but they will be under Â£200 which is good as last time I had them I sold them for about Â£195 which was before the price increases.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

..are you going to knock the arse out of the second hand Strela market like you did with the Seikos?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

DavidH said:


> ..are you going to knock the arse out of the second hand Strela market like you did with the Seikos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so, as I've asked Roy to find me an old black dial one!!


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have just managed to buy four of the new Strela's, two black and two white, at very good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb! Gotta watch for that update now.......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No need to wait Jon, people are already reserving them, they may not reach the site. I'll have to see if I can get some more.


----------

